# bad flossie?



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

oh no, coco has about 5 mats (getting larger by the minute) under her chin. they seemed to appear overnight. i have been working om them all day and getting nowhere. the only thing new or different is a flossie she has been chewing on for a couple of days. has anyone else had this happen because of a flossie? any advise before i cur her beard off, what is left of it! tta, judith.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If the flossie you are talking about is a rawhide, then yes...they cause a mess in their beards. Switch to bully sticks and you won't have that problem. Did you try washing the yucky stuff out first? I don't know if that would work or not. You could try spraying the mats with a conditioner first too. Good luck.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

If the Flossie is made by Merrick, I wouldn't think there would be a problem. I have seen discoloration though in the beard from them at times. Flossies are made from beef tendon. It could just be her own saliva. It won't be easy to get out, especially if you have a dog that doesn't like to be groomed, as under the muzzle can be a sensative area. However, slowly pulling apart the mat with your fingers first and then using a comb at the end of the mat closest to you, not the dogs skin, you should be able to get them out. Hold the mat behind the comb, so when you start to use the comb to work it out, the dog doesn't feel the pull. I hope that makes sense. 

Good luck,


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kathy and judy a. i am judy a. also which is why i am using judith. the flossie is a merrick so it isn't rawhide. i hadn't thought of moisture being the culprit, more the friction on the fine hair. she is pretty good about grooming but seems sensitive about her chin area. i'll keep working at them with the conditioner. i hate to take the flossie away from her, she seems to enjoy it so much. thanks


----------

